

Pinerly.com takes pitch decks to the next level in 3d - pinerlyit
http://www.pinerly.com/deck

======
marvinkennis
It's nice to experiment with these techniques, but in my opinion it fails as a
practical way to quickly provide the visitor with the information they need.
From a visual point of view, something like <http://pitch.csspiffle.com/>
provides a more pleasant viewing experience.

~~~
pinerlyit
That definitely gets the information across, the point of this deck however
was to get more attention and standout rather than push information across.
This approach seems standard and something we were going to do, but decided to
go with a different experience.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
pinerlyit
Would love to hear your comments / feedback

~~~
brittohalloran
I was disoriented a little at first. I think side strut is a little useless
and confusing to the average user. I would replace the controls with:
front/back => walk forwards/backwards, and left/right => turn left/right.
Pretty cool concept though -- I like it. Keep mouse clicks for interacting
with stuff (scrolling through the pages on the ad at the end of the hallway
was pretty cool)

~~~
pinerlyit
Awesome really appreciate the feedback, it's helpful, want to make sure the
experience is great all across! will possibly change it shortly, were you able
to convey the information out of the deck?

